# Forza.Motorsport.4.Racing.GOTY.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2013)

Note that this is the 2011 game Forza 4 and not last year's Forza Horizon.
*Forza.Motorsport.4.Racing.GOTY.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*
PAL region lock, no idea about NA. Two discs here, not sure what arrangements there are between "installer" discs and not at this point though.
There is an "essentials" edition but that seems to be something else. NFO has more.

General intro would be there is a rather popular simulation driving/racing game known as Gran Turismo which is a playstation exclusive. Microsoft decided to make a a competitor and what resulted was the Forza series, different answers from different people as to which is better but there is seldom argument that it is a true competitor.


*Video*
It is a year and a half old game, there is plenty of footage out there.


*NFO*

```
__/\__
      \ ., /
   .  /_  _\
  /(  __\/ ~         .        __/(_____.     .       .  _/\_   .           .
 (  ~~ /____)\._____/(./(____<         /   __)\______)\_\^^/__/(____)\____/(
 \\   /       / _.   /__     ;\       (_/~~    /       /~  ~ /  ___   /_.  /__
  /  :   _.   \_\____\  > -(  /    ._     _.   \_ _.   \_   /     ____>\___\  )
 /    _  )|__  /. /_   //_  __\  __|\  ___\|__  /_)|__ _/   \ _  /  \   /    //
 \    \~~ .::)/  _~___/::.~~ (/\(    \(   `   )/      )/    _> \__  /  _____/:.
.:\_  _>       )/ Y | i  n  s  o  m  n  i  e  s :..::_/\__ /      )/~)/!Fs/sac
    )/         '  | |                               \    /Y       '
    '             |                        ..:.:::::/_`'_\::::.:.::.....
                  .                                 ~ \/ ~

                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:presents:.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                             Microsoft Games                            / `
    |                                                                      |
 -//|___        Forza.Motorsport.4.Racing.GOTY.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi      ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
                                     /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                          DATE  :  03/03/2013                           / `
    |                                                                      |
    |                                                                      |
    |	 Platform...: XBOX360        |    Format....: forza, forza2.iso    |
    |	 Rar DVD1...: ins-f4goty     |    Size......: 82 x 100  MB         |
    |    Rar DVD2...: ins-fm4gotyid  |    Size......: 86 x 100  MB         |
    |    Source.....: DVD            |    Publisher.: MICROSOFT            |
    |	 Region.....: EUR            |    Languages.: FR MULTI             |
    |	                                                                   |
    |                 http://forzamotorsport.net/en-US/                    |
 -//|___                                                                ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
             '                       /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                                                        / `
   |                                                                       |
   |  If there is one thing that's great about racing game's,              |
   |  it's the sense of competition, the push of machine and skill that    |
   |  forces you to attempt to snatch victory from the lead.               |
   |                                                                       |
   |  This year we seen some amazing racing games. Whether you were a cop  |
   |  chasing bad guys in San Francisco, racing from across the USA for a  |
   |  large amount of money, or just racing the rally sport for a          |
   |  good time, the games this year was a great year for going            |
   |  for a drive.                                                         |
   |                                                                       |
   | AND THE WINNER   IS   FORZA MOTORSPORT 4 Racing Game of the Year      |
   |                                                                       |
   |  Story is an important part of any game, but not every game needs it, |
   |  sometimes it just that extra bit of quality and attention to detail. |
   |  Forza Motorsport 4 has this in spades, blowing away the racing       |
   |  competition. The Cars are beautiful, mechanics are perfected and     |
   |  environments are some of the most gorgeous things we've seen in a    |
   |  racing game. This isn't a game just for automotive enthusiasts,      |
   |  there is a perfect blend for everyone in this game.                  |
   |                                                                       |
   | From the TopGear Autovista mode, Season mode, to a free play lap mode |
   | that allows you to just drive at your own leisure, this is how a      |
   | racing game should be.                                                |
   |                                                                       |
   |  Forza 4 September Pennzoil & Forza 4 American Muscle are included.   |
   |	                                                                   |
   | 1953 Chevrolet Corvette           1967 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia        |
   | 1955 Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR        1969 Shelby GT500 428CJ             |
   | 1958 Austin-Healey Sprite MKI     1970 Buick GSX                      |
   | 1960 Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato   1970 Dodge Coronet Super Bee        |
   | 1964 Ford Fairlane Thunderbolt    1971 Plymouth GTX 426 Hemi          |
   | 1965 MG MGB GT                    1983 GMC Vandura G-1500             |
   | 1965 Pontiac GTO                  2011 Citroën DS4                    |
   | 1966 Chevrolet Nova SS            2013 Viper #91 SRT Motorsport GTS-R |
   | 1967 Dodge Coronet W023           2013 Viper #93 SRT Motorsport GTS-R |
   | 1968 Dodge Dart HEMI Super Stock                                      |
   | 1968 Pontiac Firebird                                                 |
   | 1968 Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale                                           | 
-//|___                                               enjoy!            ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
   ::.       )/     )_______________         ______________(     \(       .::
    :        '                     /F0sT.sAc\                     `        :
    .                              ~~~~\/~~~~                              .
```


----------

